# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Bijholteonsteking,Kinkhoest of toch iets anders?

## esmee82

ik heb na een flinke verkoudheid met stemkwijt, loopneus etc. een flinke hoest er nog een flinke hoestaanvallen aan overgehouden bij die hoest lijkt het net of je gaat stikken, tot zover dat het lijkt of je moet overgeven, heb een erge droge keel etc
nu zegt de dokter het is een bijholteonsteking maar dan heb je last van hoofdpijn (heb ik niet alleen als ik zo'n aanval heb dat er een flinke druk op mij voorhoofd komt) je gezicht zou pijn moeten doen, nee (ja drukte er zo hard op dan voel ik wel wat) je zou een verstopte neus moeten hebben die heb ik niet had tijdens de verkoudheid een loopneus en nu bloed mijn neus een klein beetje maar is niet verstopt. als je vooroverbukt zou je druk moeten voelen die voel ik niet (was hij verbaas ook over).

wat denken jullie?

----------

